# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maag, darm, en spijsverteringsproblemen

## Ilse55

Hoi allen, ik heb de laatste maanden erg veel last van een opgeblazen maag dat duurt de hele dag, nooit is er enige vorm van ontspanning. Het begint aan de zijkant zowel links als rechts...lijkt of het opgepomt word, pijnlijk. De huisarts kan mij niet verder helpen. Heeft een verwijzing gegeven voor de mdl.Wat staat mij te wachten!
Ik heb diverse medicijnen geslikt, maagzuurremmers. Mijn gal heb ik nog wel alleen deze hebben ze omgelegd dus niet via de maag maar via de darm.
Is er iemand die weet wat ik zelf nog kan doen of wie weet wat er aan de hand is? :Frown: 
groetjes en bedankt.

----------


## mamier

Mankeer je niets aan je pancreas? Ik zou maar eens voor een second opium gaan bij een goede MDL arts,ik spreek uit ervaring.Sterkte Ilse

----------


## martijn11

Beste Ilse, misschien heb je een te grote maagzuur productie? Ik weet niet of je al wat meer weet over de conditie van je probleem maar het klinkt een beetje als een maagzuur probleem, ik heb soortgelijke klachten gehad. misschien kun je hier een kijkje nemen: http://www.maagzuur.net/. Of misschien dat het probleem toch aan de spijsvertering ligt bij jou? In ieder geval heel veel sterkte ermee! Ik Kan me nog heel goed herinneren wat voor vervelende klachten dit zijn..

----------


## mamier

Hallo Ilse,ik ben benieuwd of je inmiddels al bij de MDL arts bent geweest,en zo ja wat ze gezegt hebben?Waarom is jou gal omgelegt? veel vragen miss maar ik heb zoals ik al zeg veel ervaring met deze dingen,en hoop altijd dat ik kan helpen met advies.Ik wens je veel sterkte toe,en hoop dat zoals Martijn zegt het idd met maagzuur te maken heeft.

----------


## anMa

Tja en nu ben ik dus geveld door buikgriep
Hevige buikkrampen en hoofdpijn spierpijn misselijkheid
Ik geloof dat het heerst
Iedereen die het ook heeft beterschap.
AnMa

----------


## Ilse55

Ik wil iedereen ontzettend bedanken! Uit de onderzoeken kwam na voren dat ik last heb van een spastische darm, dus ik ga nu uitzoeken met de diëtiste wat ik nu verder kan doen. Bedankt allemaal.

----------


## chieda

hallo allemaal,

Kan er iemand mIJ helpen om wat meer informatie te geven over pacreatitis bij kinderen !?!
Mijn zoontje van 4 jaar is drie weken geleden opgenomen geweest voor uitdroging. Bij nader bloedonderzoek zagen ze dat zijn amylas en/ of lipase waarden zeer hoog staan (nl. een cijfer die ze doorgegeven hebben was 4000). Pacreatitis werd me verteld.
Nu, bestaat het dat een kind zoiets kan voor hebben ? Buikpijn had en heeft hij niet, toch niet in die mate in geval van een alvleesontsteking ! Het was een opname van vijf dagen waarvan bijna een hele dag nuchter enkel vochttoediening en zelf mocht hij ook wel drinken. de laatste dag van zijn opname stonden zijn waarden op 1000 en mocht met een vetarm dieet naar huis met als advies om na een week terug op controle te komen. Zo gezegd, zo gedaan. We zijn vorige week op controle geweest en zijn waarden waren van toen 1000 naar 1600 gestegen. Advies was verder op vetarm dieet en binnen drie weken terug op controle. Als deze waarden nog hoog staan opteren ze liefst een scan om te zien hoe of wat er gaande is, want ze weten niet van waar het komt. Bof is het zeker niet. Wat kan ik eigenlijk verwachten van deze ontsteking. Weet iemand mij te vertellen wat de vooruitzichten zijn en zijn er lotgenoten die misschien meer weten, want dit is compleet nieuw voor mij. Waarvan zou mijn zoontje deze ontsteking hebben gekregen ? En een vetarm dieet, bedoelen ze dat ik helemaal geen olie mag gebruiken als ik kook. Ik vind het maar een beangstigend ontsteking. Ik hoop dat iemand mij vooruit kan helpen.

Een bezorgde mama

----------


## mamier

hallo ,ik zal u een tel nr geveb die u dad en nacht kunt bellen,en dat is van de hulplijn van de alvleesklier vereniging.Alle vragen wie u over pancreatitus heeft ook over kinderen krijgt u daar.....ik ben zelf avlier patient dus weet wat een vreselijke rot ziekte dit is vreselijk om te lezen dat u zoontje dit heeft 4 jaar pas.het tel nr is
0900-2585337 u word echt goed geholpen daar door een van de dienstdoende hulp verleners die alles weten en u vertellen wat u wilt weten.
Ik wens u heel veel sterkte toe,en wacht aub niet met bellen mevr.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem aan dat dit een nederlands telefoonnummer is??

----------


## mamier

Ja natuurlijk hoezo? deze reaktie snap ik even niet hoor

----------


## Agnes574

Omdat we veel belgische leden hebben ook, vandaar. Wilde even duidelijkheid scheppen.
Belgische leden kunnen dit nummer niet bellen omdat het een 0900-nr is.
 :Wink:

----------


## mamier

dan kan men contact opnemen met prof roeien in antwerpen of en email adres
internet www.alvleeskliervereniging.nl of
email
[email protected]
ik hoop zo genoeg info gegeven te hebben
succes

----------


## chieda

hey, dank je wel voor de snelle reactie. Ik ben inderdaad een Begische lid dus die nr. kan ik blijkbaar niet gebruiken, maar ik apprecieer enorm jullie snelle reactie. 
Als iemand nog meer kan vertellen over deze ontsteking ben ok julle daarvoor enorm dankbaar.

een bezorgde mama

----------


## mamier

Hallo,ook al kan je het 0900 nr niet gebruiken kan je ze wel een mail sturen met je vragen dan krijg je ook antwoord,of www.alvleeskliervereniging.nl daar vind je alles over deze ziekte je kunt daar lid van worden,maar ik zal je een en ander uitleggen over de avklier op de eerste plaats is dit een heel belangrijk orgaan dat oa je suiker gal hormonen spijsvertering enz regelt,ook gal en lever.Als er een ontsteking zit in de avklier kan dit hele nare gevolgen hebben en als je niet bij een goede MDL arts(maag darm lever) kan dit fatale gevolgen hebben zelfs.Je hebt een acutte pancreatitus hebben dat word als je er mee door blijft lopen chronies en dan ben je nog verder van huis.....van de vereniging krijg je oa adressen waar er bij jou in de buurt een goede MDL arts zit,en belangrijk is vooral om in een academich z-huis te komen.Ik wil je niet bang maken,maar het kan de dood tot gevolg hebben ik heb 3 weken op sterven gelegen en 3 maanden in het z-huis gelegen.Absoluut geen vet eten of koolzuur houdende drank geven.Laat je aub niet met een kluitje in het riet sturen want er zijn genoeg artsen die deze klachten niet serieus nemen.Alle klachten zijn anders maar voornamelijk buik-maag darm klachten,misselijk braken na eten pijn in de rug omdat de avklier achter in je buikholte ligt achter de maag is de pretigste houding voor de patient vaak de feutus houding.Tot zover even de klachten en belangrijkste dingen,neemt u aub contakt op via de vereniging of email of onderneem zelf stappen en ga naar een academich z-huis ik weet dat prof roeien in antwerpen heel goed is.Voor nu wens ik u veel kracht toe en sterkte
een bezorgede mede patient

----------


## chieda

pfff, Ik voel me toch niet op mjn gemak met de pancreatitis gedoe. Ik heb nameljk gisteren met de kinderarts willen praten en ze heeft me gewoon afgewimpeld. Alles komt wel goed zonder bjkomende informatie. Die gevoel had ik toch. Weet echt niemand iets meer over deze aandoening bij kinderen!!!??

----------


## mamier

Goede middag,dat wat ik hier hebt geschreven is alles wat ik u mee kan geven,maar ja als u niet mailt og kijkt op de vereniging kan ik u verder niet helpen,dit is dus wat ik bedoelden met een kluitje in het riet laten sturen,ik vind het schandalig,ik zal kijken of ik iets kan vinden over avklier bij kinderen,en zal het dan hier plaatsten.
Groet mamier

----------


## mamier

http://www.ntvg.nl/publicatie/acute-...ren-0/volledig

Hallo,dit is een link over pancreatitus bij kinderen,ik hoop dat u hier iets aan heeft.
mvg Mamier

----------


## chieda

Hey mamier, dank je wel voor de moeite die je hebt gadaan om deze info aan mij door te geven. Ik zal het eens grondig doorlezen. Iets gelijkaardigs heb ik al gelezen. Ze vertellen toch dat zoiets bij kinderen een goede herstel heeft, dus ik hoop het voor mijn zoontje en mij.Volgende week vrijdag moet hij terug voor bloedcontrole. Dus hoop ik dat het zich aan het stabiliseren is. Ik vind het heel lief voor de inspanningen. Laat nog iets weten over het verloop.

een bezorgde mama

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Chieda en dank aan Mamier voor de info!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## mamier

Hallo chieda ik heb dit met liefde gedaan ik weet wat het is,en als ik het goed begrijp heeft jou zoontje nog niet erg veel pijn gehad? Ik zal bidden voor jullie dat alles goed komt idd bij een kind is er nog veel aan te doen als het niet erfelijk is tenminste.Ik wens jullie heel veel kracht liefs en sterkte toe,en stel je vragen aan de arts hoor als je iets wilt weten dat is van groot belang,het is wel jou kind!!
Liefs Mamier

----------


## chieda

hallo, ik wou effe melden dat de waarden van mijn zoontje momenteel normaal zijn. Hij mag nu gewoon normaal eten zonder rekening te houden met vetvrije voeding en begin mei nog eens op controle om te zien of alles stabiel is gebleven. Dus ik hoop echt dat alles in orde komt en hoop voor degene die nog last hebben van deze aandoening veel sterkte, moed en een goede herstel toe. Ik laat zeker nog iets weten.

een bezorgde mama

----------


## mamier

Heel fijn om te lezen Chieda,maar houd het goed in de gaten,ik moet donderdag naar de MDL arts heb weer wat last,en pijn.Heel veel sterkte met je zoontje en bedankt dat je ons even op de hogte hebt gehouden.
Mamier

----------


## Foodie

Misschien kun je wat informatie vinden op www.darmgezondheid.nl

Succes en sterkte!

----------


## Pol fore

Hoi,

Het lijkt me of je wel te maken hebt met voedselintoleranties. Drink je veel melk en eet je veel gluten? Probeer deze eens te vermijden. Probeer ook probiotica en enzymen in te nemen. Helpt ook vaak. Je hebt dezelfde klachten als mensen met het prikkelbare darm syndroom wat je enkel met voeding kan behandelen.

Hopelijk heb je niets met je maag zoals, te weinig maagzuur maar dit kan ook voor je oorzaken zorgen. De enige manier om hier achter te komen is door een pH metrie te laten doen in het ziekenhuis.

Groeten,
Pol

----------


## Amy Benjaminsz

Hoi Hoi,
In het voorjaar laparoscopisch galblaasverwijdering.
Steeds nog uitzoeken welk voeding ik wel en geen last heb. Vooral vet kan ik nog niet verdragen. Is dit normaal. 
Heel veel last nog van kolieken, dacht dat dit zou minderen.
Ben benieuwd hoe lang het uitzoeken nog duurt. Want ik ben best wel een ALLES eter en zeker van Indisch eten.
Zijn er nog anderen die hier ook nog last van hebben. 
Wacht op reactie

----------

